# Derailleurs



## Deafie (2 Feb 2013)

http://www.bicycling.com/bikes-gear/bikes-and-gear-features/mr-derailleur

If you've not seen it!!


----------



## euanc (15 Mar 2013)

Pretty interesting!


----------



## eck (16 Mar 2013)

Great stuff, thanks for the link.
This one is also very entertaining: http://www.disraeligears.co.uk/Site/Home.html


----------

